# hafco AL320-G GEARING



## jimhines (Aug 20, 2017)

hi im a new beginner and have made a small mistake and can't work out the gearing on my lathe.i worked out the manual for cutting metric threads and had good success but i did not take note of the default gearing for general work ,can anyone help the lathe is a hafco AL_320G


----------



## XD351 (Aug 20, 2017)

If you look inside the door of the lathe where the gears are you will see a chart .
The gear train diagram will help yo identify what gear is what , the first two lines on the chart are for the gearing for turning .
The gear train is identified by letters - m, n, a, b, c, d. With m being the gear that feeds out of the lathe head and d feeds the lead screw .
I have mine set for 0.100 mm per turn of the spindle which is the finer of the two feeds available .
Gearing is as follows :
M = 24
N= 60
A= 24
B=50
C=25
D=48

Once you have that set up if you want the coarse feed ( 0.200mm per turn of the spindle ) you change  M to 28 and N to35 and leave the rest as is .

I was told by the person i bought my AL320 off that one of the charts had an error for thread gearing but i can't remember if it was the one in the book or the chart on the lathe .

Hope that helps !

Ian.


----------



## rodw (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't believe there is any errors in the settings in the AL320g.

I have not gone out to my shed to check, but I'm pretty sure the default settings are listed at the top of the chart on the door.


----------



## XD351 (Aug 20, 2017)

I haven't compared both of them yet but the  last time i set it up for thread cutting i used the chart on the inside of the door lathe  and it worked fine .
The chart can be a little confusing to a newcomer as the gear tooth count is set out as something that resembles a fraction  multiplied by another fraction such as :
25           60
--     X     --
50           24

In reality it is just two gear on the same shaft  25 & 50 that mesh with another two on the next shaft 60 & 24 .


----------



## rodw (Aug 21, 2017)

Also, there are a couple of drawings on the label one face on, and the other view from the edge of the cogs. I have found it useful to sketch the edge view on a sheet of paper and label the gears you need (ABCD and their ratios). That makes it much easier to change them.


----------

